# Why is it so hard to get work?



## ukuser (Feb 13, 2014)

People on benefits are used as a scapegoat in the media, but tell me where are the jobs? I only need about 10 hours a week but I can't find anything. I think it's a basic human right to have a job. The government should be taken to court.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Well life is supposed to be hard,


----------



## UltraMagnus (Jan 25, 2014)

Boomers exported all the jobs overseas.
Immigrants increasing labour supply.
Feminism effectively doubling the labour supply.


----------



## ukuser (Feb 13, 2014)

Zeeshan said:


> Well life is supposed to be hard,


says who?


----------



## Ichigo91 (Feb 21, 2012)

ukuser said:


> says who?


Probably the cruel god.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

^ Nature


----------



## AlexSky (Jun 1, 2011)

ukuser said:


> I think it's a basic human right to have a job.


Food and shelter should be basic human rights, not a job. :blank


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Supply/demand lots of people are applying even for the most low paying jobs.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Okay


----------



## tooafraid (Nov 22, 2013)

AlexSky said:


> Food and shelter should be basic human rights, not a job. :blank


And to have those two, most likely you will need a job.


----------



## ukuser (Feb 13, 2014)

AlexSky said:


> Food and shelter should be basic human rights, not a job. :blank


You need a job to have food and shelter. Smh.


----------

